# New to IBS "potential" diagnosis



## clayton (Aug 12, 2015)

Hello all, I am so glad to find this website. I was researching different sites for

food/recipes. I am getting so bored with the limitations of the fodmap diet.

My "diagnosis" is one of elimination-my GI specialist is not sure if I have IBS.

I have been following the fodmap diet for 7 weeks now and see my specialist

in a few weeks. I have a tough time with the gas (the smell is gastly), stomach

pain and back pain. I have never had these symptoms before. I am deeply

troubled! How did this happen? I am looking forward to the dialogue. I have

recently seen a dietician-this went ok. I feel at a loss many days. Am I following

the diet to the letter?

Clayton


----------



## Rockymtn12 (Jul 26, 2015)

I have similar symptoms and I've done the breath test for bacterial overgrowth, blood test, stool sample, CT scan with contrast and a colonoscopy. These may be the next step for you. hopefully something will show up for you, good luck.


----------

